# HR44 transparent info bar (channel banner)



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

has anyone else seen anything like this? installer left a few hours ago and everything has been fine, but i just started getting a completely transparent channel banner (making the white text sometimes horribly difficult to read). resetting the genie seems to have solved it...is this a common issue?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds like a memory corruption bug. You may never see it again, or it could pop up now and then until they fix it.
There are lots of little gremlins that muck about the firmware, some harmless some not so much so. If it presents a really "dangerous" situation to the main functioning of the HD-DVR, then they will get to a fix fairly quickly. If it's merely annoying and not too obvious, it can be untouched for months or longer.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

It's not common, but I've had that before. IIRC, just turning the unit off/on fixed it. The unit works harder than normal for a day or two after an install. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, seen that a few times as well, nothing to worry about. power off and on or a RBR gets rid of it


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool...like I said a reboot fixed it, just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything to worry about. Thanks guys!


----------

